# snow in NW quadrant



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Has anyone been in the Williston - Crosby or New Town - Parshall areas recently and can tell me how much snow is on the ground? My brother and I are thinking about an end-of-season hunt next week and have hunted these areas before.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I drove Minot to Williston yesterday...tons of snow. Tioga reported around a foot from that storm on Monday and Williston got 14" in a storm about 10 days ago. Snowshoes would be a must it looked like. Even the stubble fields looked like they were probably over a foot deep.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks, Slough, that's just the information I needed.


----------

